

Turning down the offer that could have made my career  - mrrrgn
http://www.linux-poetry.com/blog/

======
jaegerpicker
I completely agree with this article. To me being at the top of my game is all
about being comfortable and happy in my environment. Lots of people make
claims that development is a purely Scientific line of work but I so disagree.
I'm as much a creative worker as a Scientific or Engineering based worker. I
love to visit SF and NYC but living there made me deeply unhappy and feel like
I do my best work now that I live in Portland Maine where I'm the happiest I
have ever been. Companies that don't hire remote workers will always miss out
on the best possible developers.

------
benzesandbetter
Great that you're clear about some aspects of the life you want, but why feel
"sad and frustrated"?

You made something cool. Someone else saw the immense potential in you. Maybe
you should do the same :)

